# Porlex grinder availability?



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm struggling to find anywhere online that has a porlex tall grinder in stock for immediate dispatch.

the only company i have found want £45 excl delivery which im not prepared to pay when others out of stock are around the £32 mark.

if anyone knows of anywhere that has them in stock just now please let me know, i have a lot of new equipment im desperate to try out but need this to finish it off.

thank you

david


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

They often seem to go out of stock. Available from Japan via Amazon for under £30.00 delivered but you would have to wait - better than paying a 50% premium for one from UK seller.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Fulfilled by Amazon at £35, here. Eligible for Prime if you have that.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Paid 28 delivered for mine through amazon, meant to take about 3 weeks to get here mind!


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Spotted a stockist on ebay selling for £23.15 new from Japan, looks legit.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Amazon for me as well. Easy and with prime no postage charges.


----------



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

Heligan said:


> Fulfilled by Amazon at £35, here. Eligible for Prime if you have that.


Ordered one thank you.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

profondoblu said:


> Paid 28 delivered for mine through amazon, meant to take about 3 weeks to get here mind!


i did contact the seller. They said I might pay a duty fee/ import tax

I am not sure about yours

please let me know whether you pay tax when you receive the item. How much?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

There was a recent thread on it here also

Basically, it looks like the vast majority haven't being getting stung for Import VAT & charges, however be aware that if the item (plus the cost of postage) is >£15, then it is a rightful charge *IF* demanded (which is 20% of the price paid plus ~£8 fee)


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

I'll let you know when it comes, if I get stung or not!


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

My porlex arrived yesterday from japan, no import tax applied!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I ordered my Porlex Mini from Amazon UK. It was shipped from Japan but I had no tax to pay. It took a couple of weeks to arrive.


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

Mine just arrived via Amazon UK - no import duty etc. involved.


----------

